# Elite Ice



## csteinberg (Oct 18, 2005)

how many girls, sorry, women shooting the elite ice and what do you think of it?
looking to buy one for my fiancee for 3d
and where did you get it i have No dealers even close!
thanks
Chris


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

I have been looking at the Ice, I did shoot one at my pro shop I liked the way it felt, I got 271fps at 261/2 dl and 46lbs, We have a dealer in Inwood WV, maybe a road trip LOL


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

I have a pink ice ordered and should receive it in about 2 weeks My husband ordered it through Rush Archery whom we've dealt with alittle through Ebay, i cant remember where my husband said he was located but he's shipping it to us I think his web address is rusharchery.com A real nice guy I just ordered it and hoped its all they say


----------



## Abnoba (Mar 27, 2007)

My husband is an Elite dealer. He will ship anywhere. 
[email protected]
or sizewoods here on AT


----------



## love'n-archery (Mar 12, 2005)

I have an Elite Ice and I love it. I won mine at a raffle at a local 3d shoot! It is a great bow! Mine is camo! I would have probably picked a different color but hey it was free!!! My other bow is a Martin Phantom ( which I love too) and boy they are such different bows!! It is the best thing I have ever won!!


----------



## 1HYTGRL (Jan 28, 2007)

*Just Ordered my Ice tonight*

I just ordered my Ice in gloss black tonight, will use it for 3-D for now and spots this winter. I love my Hoyts, but this Ice is definitely a smooth shooter, no hand shock at all !!


----------



## coues hunter (Jul 6, 2006)

the ice looks like a great bow. how quiet is it? my wife is shooting an equilizer, how would it compare.


----------



## 1HYTGRL (Jan 28, 2007)

*Ice*

This bow really suprised me at how quiet it is, and fast !! We didn't chrono the one I shot as it was the dealer's demo bow but even my husband said there is no comparison speed-wise between my Cybertec & the Ice.....the Ice won hands down. Being partial to Hoyt, I was skeptical when everybody told me to go try the Ice but after about 30 arrows through the demo bow I was sold. :happy:


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

I should be getting mine anyday now!!! I cant wait much longer to shoot it!!!


----------



## 1HYTGRL (Jan 28, 2007)

*Ice*

I'm going to have to wait about 3 weeks for mine and I can't wait either !! Does anyone happen to know if it is only the pink ice that comes with the crystals in the riser or is it all target color bows ? That's the one thing I forgot to ask the dealer..no big if it doesn't, jusk asking.


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

according to the site all ice bows atleast target colors come with the crystals which is way cool!!! Cant wait to see how it all comes togeher I did get the pink one!


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

MAN LAW states that you Have to POST PICTURES! lol PLEASE!!!!


----------



## 1HYTGRL (Jan 28, 2007)

Sweet !! What color are you putting with it for arrows, etc ? Make sure you post pics when you get it. I can drool over everybody elses until mine comes in :wink:


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

I have pink and white blazer vanes and a pink quiver that I use with my protec it is blue fusion but it really is kinda has a purple haze to unlike my husbands his is alot more of a royal blue like they are suppose to be! I love it I have pink/purple wc strings on it a slingbraid in pink/purple and a loecsh grip that is fuschia purple
This Monday is 3 weeks since we ordered and we were told 2-3 weeks so it best be here soon!!I will post pics when its here! Plus my husband is getting a blue synergy we will post pics of too!! 
i never can get my pictures small enough to post so Ill need to worj on it I tried to upload pics of my protec but cant


----------



## 1HYTGRL (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, I hope your's gets here soon & It sounds like your set up is awesome ! I have the blue/black fade on my cybertec & am shooting white tiger wraps with black/white mini blazers & the royal/black braid sling. I think I am going to have to go to something a little more flashy with the black bow. I had a synergy in my hand last night too. My husband shot it & really liked it. He has a Protec in blue fusion right now too and it is more the purple like yours. He teased a friend of ours about his "pink" bow (matthews in black cherry) until he bought the protec.


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

with the black riser you'll have endless choices of colors to use any ideas yet? 
For the pink ice Im not sure what to use for string color etc of course that will be awhile till I need a new string but for the slingbraid too 
There is a guy on here that makes custom slingbraids so Ill need to check the colors again maybe Ill use white and pink to match my arrows?


----------



## 1HYTGRL (Jan 28, 2007)

The pink and white would look great, I think I'm just as excited to see your bow set up as you are  i'll have to look at those custom slings, who makes them ? I'm not sure yet what I want...I like Tigger so I may go to a orange tiger stripe. Neon green or hot pink are on my list too. Are you going to have a custom grip made for the ice?


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=417584&highlight=slingbraid
This is the link for the slingbraids they are real cool!!!
I dont know if Ill get a grip or not the ice grip is suppose to look nice..kinda pearled color? but Ive never seen it or shot it so Im buying it all on hopes and from what you say I should be pleased by the shooting

I like tigger too!!! That sound cool to use those colors!!! I used to have sooo many shirts and stuff but my archery stuff is taking over Hoyt shirts etc

There is also a girl here Stormycindy that makes custom archery shirts I have one that says 3d archery girl with a pink flower I want to get another because now she does both sides and I could get I shoot like a girl on the back 
For that thread search Archery babes


----------



## 1HYTGRL (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the links, I will definitely check them out. I really do think you will be very happy with how the Ice feels/shoots. I will make sure I post pics when I get mine set up. Now I just have to find a new hunting bow....gonna stick with a Hoyt on that one.


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

Id go with the Vulcan... if your draw is 24 inches or longer anyway Thats what I would get!


----------



## 1HYTGRL (Jan 28, 2007)

I think that is what the dealer suggested last night. Does the Vulcan retail around $325 to $350? If so I know that is the one he mentioned. My draw is 25 1/2 so it would work. I will need something before deer season here plus I want to go hog hunting in OK this fall/winter too. Thanks so much for the discussion/help. I'm new to Archerytalk & its so nice to know there are other ladies out there as wild about archery as I am.


----------



## MacAddy (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi all!

Who's maker of Elite Ice? I stumbled upon this thread and now I'm very curious about this bow and can't find any info about it on Google. 

I'm shooting Hoyt Reintec, but I'm thinking about getting a new target bow. Any suggestions? My draw lenght is 26.5 and weight is only 35.

Do you have any pictures of the Ice?

Thanks!
Ad


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

Elite is the name of the company look under Elite Archery in your google and you should find it. But it only goes down to 40#.
Good Luck!
Chris


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

*draw weights*

The website lists draw weights at starting at a max of 29, then 40, 50, etc. I've been looking to upgrade my wife's bow to something with a little more umph for the poundage. She is shooting about 32# right now @ 25", but is slowly working her way up to that magic 40# draw weight so she can go hunting with me!


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

*2 more weeks!!!*

My husband talked to the guy we bought our Elites from they say Elite told them it will be till Friday till they send it to the shop He would get it by next Friday and it would be a couple days after that until we get it :sad: I can hardly wait any longer!!!


----------



## 2Racks (May 6, 2006)

* I will be ordering my Ice at the begining of May and can't wait to get it! Ones I get saved up again I will be getting myself a Vulcan! I can't wait to see how they shoot, I've heard nothing but good about either of them. :teeth: *


----------



## 1HYTGRL (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow Chris, that's like almost 4 weeks isn't it you've been waiting !!! 3-D league starts in 2 weeks here & I just ordered mine on the 20th so I guess I will be starting with my Hoyt. That's ok, the Ice will be worth the wait :wink: I think I am going to end up with a Trykon sport for hunting.


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

Yes it will be close to that maybe more!!
Anyone have any idea what type/brand of strings they use on their bows Ive heard they match the bows color wise, but wondered what they use quality/brand wise


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

I use Winners Choice Strings, they are more money but worth it all the way. I can't wait to see your Elite, the grip should be white. Are the limbs pink to? I want the black, but would consider red if the limbs were red to.


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

I was hoping the ice comes with decent strings so I could get use out of them before putting the winners choice on i have them on my protec just wish all bows came with better strings so you didnt need to put money into that right after you just dropped 700 for the bow 
I believe the limbs will be pink my husband order a blue synergy I let you know what color those limbs are when we get it I would think they would all match the riser but Im not sure


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

DCH3K said:


> I was hoping the ice comes with decent strings so I could get use out of them before putting the winners choice on i have them on my protec just wish all bows came with better strings so you didnt need to put money into that right after you just dropped 700 for the bow
> I believe the limbs will be pink my husband order a blue synergy I let you know what color those limbs are when we get it I would think they would all match the riser but Im not sure



They come with Vapor Trail strings and they are Good!!!! I have over 500 shots on my Ice (camo) and I've had no stretch, creep, rotation, or whatever you want to call it. I am having some serving seperation on the cable though, about 3" from the end-loop. They should last until you get your WC's:darkbeer:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

I know what you mean about the strings. When you look at the blue bow that Elite has the limbs are the same colors, it would be nice if everthing did come in one color kida different


----------



## De-Gurl (Feb 4, 2007)

DCH3K said:


> I have pink and white blazer vanes and a pink quiver that I use with my protec it is blue fusion but it really is kinda has a purple haze to unlike my husbands his is alot more of a royal blue like they are suppose to be! I love it I have pink/purple wc strings on it a slingbraid in pink/purple and a loecsh grip that is fuschia purple
> This Monday is 3 weeks since we ordered and we were told 2-3 weeks so it best be here soon!!I will post pics when its here! Plus my husband is getting a blue synergy we will post pics of too!!
> i never can get my pictures small enough to post so Ill need to worj on it I tried to upload pics of my protec but cant


Where did you get your pink quiver? I'm accessorizing and looking for one!!!


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

De-Gurl
I got it from Neet it is black with hot pink accents on the pockets look on there website www.neet.com the style is the 401 They have purple and maroon too!! Idont think you can directly order from them but our pro shop could special order it since they didnt keep it in stock


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

Well the call came today!! The bows are in ..............but mine has a chip in the paint  that happened during shipping from the Elite to the dealer so he called them they said they would mail a new one out to him today yet but that means another week til all is said and done :sad: unless someone deceides to rush shipping over night (doubt it) The dealer is not in our state I wish they could direct ship to us but I know it will be worth the wait.... 4 weeks and counting now


----------



## 1HYTGRL (Jan 28, 2007)

Just got the call today from my dealer. My ice just shipped yesterday (5/3) & should be here Tues... that's 2 weeks ago tonight that I ordered it. I must have just gotten lucky  My husband shoots 3-d Tues nights & I shoot Wed so I said I'm driving the hour to the dealer myself on Tues to get it !!! Can't wait !


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

you are soo lucky!! Maybe mine is taking longer because of the pink or the blue synergy that my husband order with it! (or now the chip in the paint) Dont forget pictures!!


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

My pink one is HERE in my arms..lol   I wil ltry to post pics in the next couple of days! Can anyone tell me how and how to resize them I tried once but they said it was to big for this site


----------



## 2Racks (May 6, 2006)

*Open the pic threw your Paint program (usually standard on any computer). Then use the Stretch/Skew under the Image tab to scale it down to the desired size.*


----------

